# e-machines any good?



## tomlunt

Has anyone here ever used a computer from e-machines? i am thinking about a second home computer, for the kids. Not really into gaming - mostly instant messaging, word processing, surfing the net, so i really don't need much power, but i don't want to outgow it in a year.

I saw an add for a e-machines computer at Best Buy. the price wasn't too bad, but i wasn't too sure about the company.

I can troubleshoot pretty well and add the necessary network card and additional RAM easily enough, so i wont be needing support from Best Buy thankfully.

I'd love to get another Dell, but i'm trying not to spend too much right now.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## brianF

previous thread on the subject, not an endorsement, just info
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=46390&highlight=emachines


----------



## tomlunt

Brian -

thanks for the link ... i did a search before i posted but i missed that thread.

Tom


----------



## deuce

> so i wont be needing support from Best Buy thankfully.


Yeah... that's what we're here for.  (if you needewd it that is) I personally aren't too found of e-machines, but that is just me and there really isn't any big problems with them, so it's actually just an opinion I guess. Not the highest quality, but not poor quality either. Bad enough quality to shave of $$, but still good enough to be quite reliable and decent.


----------



## hewee

Keep in mind that you can't really upgrade much on them.

My brother has one and has not had any trouble that I know of with it.


----------



## vlrbsf

I have had an eMachines 733i for almost a year and I have had no problems with it. Only problem I have is that I don't know how to use the Quick keys at the top of the keyboard. I have increased my memory from 64 to 128, have added an external CD -RW, added a MS Trackball, and everything works fine. I think it's a good deal for the money-but I am a novice computer user.


----------



## captainbaldo

I give eMachines a So-So rating. If you know how to maintain your computer properly, they're aren't a bad deal, especially if you're just going to use it for what you said you were. These are definitely not "power computers." My In-laws have had one for two years and I have already gotten them a new mouse, monitor, and modem (I guess only "M" things go bad with them), but I chaulk up alot of that due to user-error...they have three computer illiterate teen-agers that mess around with it all the time. I wouldn't count on them giving you any support, though...but that's what TSG Forums is for! Just DO NOT lose the restoration disk that comes with the system because its near impossible to find a replacement.


----------



## edwood

I had nothing but trouble with emachines. I went through 
4 computers within 8 months. Their tech support really blows.

Each time a computer died on me,( one was the motherboard, one the hard drive; I even had one arrive fresh from the factory with a bad power supply and a bad modem) I was told to ship it back. They would not ship out a new hard drive or power supply. Their policy is to replace not repair.

If you're going to get an emachine get an extended service plan thru the vendor if they offer it.

I understand that these are very affordable computers, but as always, you get what you pay for.

ps-I had my misadventures w/ emachines 2 years ago...perhaps they've improved.


----------



## Davey7549

From our last discussion 8 months ago about E-machines the kids unit has had another 64MB of RAM added $19.95 From Crucial and an internal CDRW. My 15 year old has put it through the ringer several times with her downloading all types of odd programs including tons of Spyware. After removals of unathorized programs that no one downloaded, except the ghost that runs around this house, and many, many, don't know what happened hard restarts, BSOD, and scandisks caused by those programs, the machine is still running very well.
Would buy another if I had a need for it in that capacity.

Dave


----------



## edwood

I don't mean to say that every computer they put out is junk, because I know a few people, like you, who's never had a problem.
Yet my experience with their customer and technical support staff was almost comical. 
At the least, it serves as a cautionary tale.


----------



## captainbaldo

I forgot to mention as earlier that my sister-in-law has an emachine as well and it's monitor went out (JUST the monitor) and they made her send in the whole system. My suggestion would be to backup your data often on one of these systems, incase something goes wrong, since as edwood stated earlier, they replace, not repair. But of course, these systems do seem to be a good deal if you aren't trying to take over the world with them.


----------



## rhettman5

Just saw a E-Machine at Office Depot 1.2GHZ Celeron..Windows XP...256megs of ram...16x cd burner.....20 gig HD....Computer...$499....Computer with 17" Phillips Monitor...$649 Hard to beat....Rhett


----------



## Guest

There are lots of deal sites out there that offer good prices for good spec computers with brand names. You just have to search for them... in combination with coupons, free shipping you'll get a very good deal.....

since yesterdays computers is outdated by now, there is always a deal! I check out the "deal" sites daily to see when they have good bargains at retailers.. I already have couple of printers ($10.00) scanners (10.00) yeah just for $10.00 (some even free!) after rebates and coupons.. and other items too!! dvd for $60.00, 19in Brand Name monitor for $139.00.... 

them rebates and coupons are great!!!! staples and office max are always handling out $50 off coupons off a certain amount.

So I won't go for a Emachine.. yuck... I mean it might do the work but would you drive a Yugo? nay... there are good bargains out there......


----------



## jakoval

Don't have any experience with e-machines myself, but just came across this unofficial e-machines support site:

http://e4all.freeservers.com/

If you're an e-machine owner you may want to have a look.


----------



## vlrbsf

Thank you Jakoval!!


----------



## coolie77

I would recommend to anyone buying an e-machine. I received one last year when I graduated college. I have since then been working a travelling job and left it at my parents home. I recently moved and tried to start my computer for the first time. It would not start. I was informed that it was a bad power supply (which they have VERY OFTEN) and since it was purchased about a year ago, the warranty is no good. I understand warranties, but being that this first time it wouldnt start, expected them to help in some way. They would not. The worker at the help desk I spoke to was down right rude, and pretty much said in not so many words "Well you are out of luck". I work as a network admin in a large world wide company, and will not recommend to anyone buying an e-machine. A company such as thiers' should stand behind their product, but obviously does not. There are many consumer forums where I have read others have had the same experinces as I have with their service and quality. They are a cheaply made computer- you get what you pay for. I would recommend a Dell anyday.


----------



## coolie77

I would recommend to anyone buying an e-machine. I received one last year when I graduated college. I have since then been working a travelling job and left it at my parents home. I recently moved and tried to start my computer for the first time. It would not start. I was informed that it was a bad power supply (which they have VERY OFTEN) and since it was purchased about a year ago, the warranty is no good. I understand warranties, but being that this first time it wouldnt start, expected them to help in some way. They would not. The worker at the help desk I spoke to was down right rude, and pretty much said in not so many words "Well you are out of luck". I work as a network admin in a large world wide company, and will not recommend to anyone buying an e-machine. A company such as thiers' should stand behind their product, but obviously does not. There are many consumer forums where I have read others have had the same experinces as I have with their service and quality. They are a cheaply made computer- you get what you pay for. I would recommend a Dell anyday.


----------



## hewee

Lots of help can be found here on Resolving Problems. From Consumer Advocates to Witholding Payment.

http://www.shoppingspot.com/features/resolving.htm

Consumer Reports Online has help also.

http://www.consumerreports.org/main...67&FOLDER<>folder_id=84747&bmUID=994223376526


----------



## marcus77

I use to work in the same building as eMachines tech support (their tech support is done by a 3rd party), and all they ever had to say is that they would never buy an eMachine computer. eMachines is nice to have if you don't want to pay a lot for a computer, but remember that you get what you pay for.

If you are looking to get a "bare-bones" system for the kids to play with, I would recommend just going down to your local computer store and getting one put together. There will not be really any tech support for it, but you will at least save money and hassling phone calls to underpaid (they get about $7.50/hr the last time I checked) tech support who are usually people who don't own a computer, or have never used one (the "tech support" is chosen not by knowledge, but by customer service skills).


----------

